# DSL Anbieter



## phillip (27. Juli 2014)

Ich bin gerade in eine neue Wohnung gezogen und suche einen günstigen und guten DSL-Anbieter. Kann mir da einer was empfehlen?

Danke


----------



## davos (27. Juli 2014)

Also ich glaube für die Wahl des DSL-Anschlusses solltest Du nicht nur den Preis beachten. Da gibt es auch andere Kriterien, die sicher auch interessant sind - wie die Mindestvertragslaufzeit (besonders relevant, wenn man vielleicht vorhat irgendwann umzuziehen...dann sind die 24 Monate der meisten Anbieter eher ungünstig), die Kosten für Bereitstellung und Hardware (oftmals kostenlos...aber auch verlangen einige Anbieter nochmal unterschiedlich viel Geld,oder man bekommt bessere Modelle für weniger Geld), ob man den Telekom-Anschluss behalten will/muss (sind ja auch zusätzliche Kosten)...


----------

